# upper back/rib pain- help!



## dizzymeg

hi ladies, 
For the last 2 weeks I have been waking up with a sore upper back, it seems to be my back ribs that are aching. I have no idea why. At first I thought i was sleeping funny, or had pulled a muscle in the gym, but it has happened every day since. 
I tried sleeping without a pillow and it did nothing, and it aches just when I lie down now. Stretching it out seems to do nothing either. 
It is driving me mad now and it is only my upper back/ribs that ache. 
Any ideas as to what this could be caused by and if there is anything I should or can do?
Thanks
x


----------



## mumzy2be<3

its all the streching and the pressure on ur organs , this is how our babies show their love lol


----------



## dizzymeg

really?! It only seems to hurt in bed though- which is such a shame as it is one of my favourite places! Is anyone else getting this weird pain/ache to the top of their backs too then? How long does it go on for?!


----------



## joannemc

Ive just started to get this, another joy of being pregnant, and the changes are bodies are going through ready for bubbas x


----------



## Bernie

Yep i know the feeling im getting the same as you and did when i was pregnant with my DD.My back doesnt seem to be playing up so much now but it did hurt for about 2 weeks no matter how i sat or laid.Im still getting rib pain it hurts at the top of my right rib where it hurt last time.I went to the doctors with this several times last pregnancy and they said its where the ribs are moving about to allow baby to grow more.All you can do is try resting as much as you can and take paracetamol.If you are still concerned go and see your doctor but i cant see the doctors saying anythin more then that coz we are very limited as what we can take:winkwink:


----------



## dizzymeg

Are there any exercises or stretches any of you know of that could help?


----------



## Bellababy

Hi dizzymeg - this is so strange that you have posted this as I have woken up several times last night for the first time with upper back pain - like inbetween my shoulder blades. I couldn't get comfy either and felt like my back needed stretching out. 

Feel better to hear that I'm not the only one!!


----------



## Jessica214

i get upper back pain when i dont drink enough water!! weird.... i know but you said you were going to the gym? maybe you need to drink more water? hope you get some relief soon!


----------



## Bernie

dizzymeg said:


> Are there any exercises or stretches any of you know of that could help?

I dont think there is any excerises to relieve the pains just to try and find a laying down position that help maybe help by laying supported with a maternity pillow on your left side prehaps:thumbup:


----------



## Nits

I'm reviving this old thread because this is exactly what I am getting right now.
I'm 22 weeks and for a few days now I've been getting upper back/rib pain but I thought maybe it was because I was cold (it's like 14 below here) but today it's just unbearable.

To make matters worse, my stomach seems to have shrunk overnight, I ate less than usual and my belly hurts as if I had swollen a dinosaur :coffee:
Also, my baby keeps kicking my pelvic area :haha:

My whole mid body is a mess right now :dohh:


----------



## Mandie21289

Have you called or mentioned this pain to your doctor. Experienced this with my first pregnancy. Pain was made worse by death breathing, coughing, or sneezing. Turned out to be a kidney infection and the pain was flank pain. Just a thought!


----------



## ann89

I would bring it up to a Dr. too I had back pain and lower right rib pain and it turned out I had HELLP syndrome and my liver enzymes were running high.


----------



## jenmcn1

I had this in my first pregnancy...rhe pain progressed to being intolerable. Turns out it was kidney stones. Go get it checked they may do an u/s on your organs to check the gallbladder and kidneys. It doesn't sound muscular to me. Check with your doctor. Kidney stone and gallstones can be quite common in pregnancy but verrryy painful!


----------



## Nits

Wow, I didn't think any of it. I just assumed it is normal pregnancy-related pain. 
I didn't mention it to my MW because it only started a few days ago and it wasn't bad until yesterday.

It doesn't hurt at all today but I'll give them a call if it gets very strong again. Thanks for the advice =)


----------



## lisaking

Hi
I think I have been getting a similar thing. I am now 23 weeks pregnant and since i was 18 weeks i have been getting discomfort directly under my left breast and going into my back. Its fine in the morning but creeps in as the day goes on and by the evening it is so uncomfortable to sit. If i touch my ribs on that side it feels as if they are bruised, but no bruises to see! Does this sound familiar? Any tips on how to make it more comfortable? I really dont like to take paracetamol unless i absolutely have to!


----------



## izzlesnizzle

Ive got this too the last couple of weeks. It feels like ive been in the gym (which i havent). My upper back is really tense and achy and comes on in the evenings and my ribs really hurt at night, like they are caving in on me.


----------



## lilmisslilly

I've had upper back ache since weeks. At first I thought it was because my bras were too tight so I went and got measured and fitted properly but it didn't make a difference so I brought it up at my 25 week app and the midwife told me it could be down to my boobs growing so the extra weight could be causing the ache. She also said it could be down to they way I stand lie and sit because of the bump and that the bump is pushing everything up causing my uppe back to ache as my body isnt used to it. She just told me not to lift and stretch etc and if I can't cope she will refer me to physio xx


----------



## lilmisslilly

Since 22 weeks*


----------



## Nits

Mine went away shortly aafter I posted this. Maybe she shifted? I also got better at regulating my portion sizes...


----------



## happigail

I'm bumping this thread as I've got this right now and for a week. I got fully checked out for pre eclampsia and hellp and it's not that. Back to the doctor I go I guess :(


----------

